# Antler Growth Pictures from CuddeBack!!!!



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Guys!!!!

I have had my Cuddeback in the woods all winter. And, I am beginning to get some pictures of antler growth and I thought I might share some Pictures with ya!!!! I will continue to post as I get them. All Small Bucks, but it will be fun to watch them grow... This first picture is May 18th, 2006... 
Stan


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice Stan. Can't wait to see what they look ike about Sept.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Cool Pic's!!!!! :!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I saw a buck today at Alum Creek that looked nearly identical to that one!

CG


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

My mother told me the other day that she saw a real big buck at here place recently. I didn't figure that the antlers would be far enough along to indicate a brute yet but her comments made me wonder just how big it may have been. Now seeing how your pics and how little they have extended out so far makes me wonder even more about the size on that one.

Thanks for posting the pictures. This is a time of the year that I don't often get out to watch the deer so I miss much of their growth cycle.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice pictures Stan! I have the cameras out right now too so I hope to have some pictures for you all soon. Those are great quality photos.

Stan, you and I need to get together soon.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for sharing - really neat!

bkr - don't discount your mother so fast. I've seen 30+ bucks in the last 2 weeks (I drive a looong way to work and back!) and I saw a real nice buck last week. He didn't extend all the way around with his main beams yet, but it was mostly there. He had well established G1s, G2s, and even the G3s were visible! His G2s were already in the 5-6 inch range!

I will admit out of those 30 deer in velvet, this guy was by far the most developed I saw, but I saw a handfull with more growth than the little feller in the pictures posted here. 

It will come as no shock I have been seeing a large group of bucks together
(the same group the big guy was in) in an urban area populated with $300,000 to $500,000 homes. Lots of cover in the area as they built these homes in the woods. If a guy could get permission with a bow he'd be set; I see the deer thick there all year round.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I knew when Mom made the comment that she was not able to tell how many points it had that it probably had developed beyond G2's. That was when I started paying attention to what she was saying.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

i saw a buck groundhog hunting tonight that was absolutely huge for this time of year....he was with two other small bucks...he only had about 2 inch tines so far but his spread was at least 22 inches wide....no @*&$


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Well was out driving around where i hunt sunday evenning..Last time there 3 weeks ago saw all does,this time saw 90% bucks i was glad i went out.I saw 11 bucks around diferent parts of the property.Three of them were shooters and they haven t finshed growing yet.When do they usually stop growing?The rest were spikes ,4pts and 6s.I tried to get some pics but too far for my camera.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool Pic! It is about that time of the year that I start to get the itch! Last week, I saw 1 buck near County Line Road in Westerville. Then on the 4th, a buddy and I were coming back from Alum Reservoir and saw 5 bucks standing in a soy bean field. We got a good look at them considering they were about 30 yards from the road. One of the bucks was a nice 8 or 10. I understand they still have time to grow, but that one sure will make a dandy come October. I need to head up to my property in the next couple of weeks to do some scouting. Should be a good year since we only took 1 off our property last season.


----------

